# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  "kutija puna osjecaja"

## lucky day

citam na tekstu s portala:
emocionalni razvoj djeteta o materijalima koje koristi udruga "Djeca prva"...





> Zastupljenost sadržaja rada na emocijama u psihosocijalnom programu Igraonice udruženja 'Djeca prva' daje dobar primjer prakse i učinkovitosti primjene tih sadržaja u radu s djecom. Već treću godinu koristi se, između ostalih tehnika, i rad s 'Kutijom punom osjećaja'. To je zbirka materijala i opisa aktivnosti koje pomažu djeci shvatiti složeni svijet osjećaja i emocionalnih ponašanja – i u njima samima i u drugima. Upoznavanje roditelja sa svijetom dječjih emocija znatno je olakšano putem sadržaja koje nudi taj materijal. Cjelovit pristup djetetu u humanističko-razvojnoj koncepciji programa rada vrtića pretpostavlja osmišljene pristupe i sadržaje rada s djecom za poticanje socio-emocionalnog razvoja.


zna li netko o kojim se materijalima tu radi tj. koji su tocni nazivi?

i/ili moze li se te materijale nabaviti preko te udruge?

----------


## Imga

KUTIJA PUNA OSJEĆAJA
Kako je upotrebljavati i što ona čini djeci 

To je projekt Vukovarskg instituta za mirovna istraživanja i obrazovanje, možda oni znaju može li se nabaviti i kako.

----------


## toma_06

mislim da je ta kutija od golden marketinga - ako se dobro sjećam, vidjela sam ju kod njih prosle godine na interliberu  - probaj njih nazvati

----------


## Imga

toma i meni se čini da je bila tamo!!   :Idea:  
imala sam i njihov katalog, ali davno je to bilo...

----------


## lucky day

hvala vam...
evo nasla sam na netu kako izgleda i jos informacija pa cu prouciti ter vidjeti hocu li kupovati...
http://www.cego.be/CEGO_C01/default....D=100&ItemID=0

----------


## ninaXY

a cijena... prava sitnica   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lucky day

da, skupo je...

a primjetih i da je prilagodjeno vise radu u grupama, vrticima... 

no ima zgodnih naslova na ovom linku:

http://www.incentiveplus.co.uk/p/342...-Feelings.html

----------

